# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  l'île snob (portrait de l'île dans la presse française)

## cassidain

*Pourquoi les habitants de Saint-Barth en ont assez des fans de Johnny Hallyday qui gâchent leur île*

UNE POPULATION RICHE QUI FUSTIGE LE COMPORTEMENT DE LA CLASSE POPULAIRE
Nicolas Schiavi | samedi 5 mai 2018 à 17:40 | Mise à jour le samedi 5 mai 2018 à 17:31



TOMBE
Voir le diaporama



*Agacés, les riches habitants de Saint-Barthélémy auraient dénoncé le comportement de certains fans de Johnny Hallyday et « leurs habitudes populaires », comme le décrit VSD.*




Des fans envahissants et aux habitudes contraires aux leurs. Inhumé à Saint-Barthélémy le 11 décembre 2017, Johnny Hallyday continue à haranguer la foule cinq mois après sa mort. De nombreux fans viennent en effet se recueillir sur la tombe du chanteur disparu et qui repose au petit cimetière de Lorient. Une présence qui ne fait pas forcément le bonheur des locaux, peu habitués aux comportements de ces nouveaux visiteurs.
Le magazine VSD a en effet révélé que la riche population de l'île de St-Barth voyait ces arrivées d'un mauvais oeil._« Certains résidents locaux commencent à se plaindre. Des fans marcheraient sur les autres tombes pour arriver plus vite à celle de Johnny, on y pique-niquerait »_ indique l'hebdomadaire._ « Cest que, avec leur pouvoir dachat limité et leurs habitudes populaires, ces nouveaux touristes font un peu tache sur ce caillou de 25 kilomètres carrés réservé aux ultra-riches »_ écrivent nos confrères, alors que la veuve du rockeur s'est récemment rendue sur l'île pour se recueillir sur la tombe de l'homme de sa vie. Elle a d'ailleurs reçu les fans à bras ouverts.
Propriétaires d'une maison de 413 mètres carrés depuis 2008, Johnny Hallyday et Laeticia Hallyday avaient fait construire un havre de paix qui faisait chaque été le bonheur de toute la famille. En 2015, le Taulier confiait un souhait à Paris-Match. _« Quand vraiment je ne pourrai plus chanter, j'irai dans ma maison de Saint-Barth, je prendrai ma guitare et je regarderai la mer. C'est là que j'aimerais tranquillement finir ma vie »_ avait-il déclaré. Une tranquillité à laquelle aspirent désormais les résidents de l'île.

----------


## elgreaux

Quelle stupidité !

----------


## pascaleschmidt

encore des journalistes qui racontent des conneries....enfin ils s'appellent journalistes.....

----------

